# Cat found in SE9 area London



## AlfredTee (Oct 14, 2013)

A female cat was meowing loudly at my door today in the SE9 area of London. She's fairly small, believed to be tortoiseshell and was wearing a plastic blue collar. After 20 minutes of loud meowing my mum fed her. From what I know, I think she is a female on heat because she was very interested in both of my male (neutered) cats. I'm unaware if she has an owner or not and if she does, I'd like to reunite her with her owner but my mum let her stay in my house tonight and we will speak to the RSPCA about it tomorrow. 
I'd be grateful for some advice because I have no idea what to do with this cat.
Thanks.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I'd call the cat protection and they'd give you advice. The RSPCA deals with injured animals only. 

If there is a cat protection locally you can take the cat there and they will check for micro chips. I'm guessing you checked if her collar has an address tube or address written on the back? 

When I found a stray, I also called my local vet and they said they will check for micro chip for free. If they find an owner, they keep the cat in and contact the owner and he/she comes to pick up the cat.


----------

